# Recent news...Etta James dies...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

RIP to a great voice of the 20th century.

Obituary HERE at ABC news (Australia).

She was respected across the board, very influential on other artists of all kinds, won a couple of Grammys, and was even (of all things) a support act for The Rolling Stones in the 1970's.

HERE is the song which became a classic, _At Last_, and another favourite, I Just Want to Make Love to You...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news, Sid. She was one of the greats! RIP


----------

